
Tasmania halts sole remote control train - taspeotis
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/tasmania-halts-sole-remote-control-train-515366
======
Piskvorrr
"You will be able drive it remotely within line of sight, like a huge RC
vehicle." Guess the author. #nothingCouldPossiblyGoWrong

